# Will a SATA drive work with IDE adapter?



## andersea (Feb 21, 2007)

I am trying to fix a Series 2 and mistakenly bought a SATA drive instead of IDE. I bought a SATA to IDE adapter, and successfully put a new Tivo image on the drive using instantcake.

The Tivo won't boot, and instead just shows a black screen. Before I go further and return the SATA drive and try to replace it with an IDE, I wondered if anyone had successfully used the SATA drive with an IDE adapter.

History:
1) Tivo Series 2 died, only showing a black screen.
2) Installed InstantCake on SATA drive, using SATA to IDE adapter
3) Installed new SATA drive to Tivo, using SATA to IDE adapter
4) Still just get a black screen when I turn the Tivo on

What I'm using:
- Tivo Series2 TCD140060 (original drive was Western Digital 60 gig)
- InstantCake IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-oth-01-2-140
- Western Digital WD800JD (SATA 80 gig drive)
- Rosewill SATA to IDE Host Adapter RC-203

My guess at the possible problems:
1) Tivo won't recognize the SATA drive
2) I downloaded and installed the wrong instantcake image by mistake
3) Something else is wrong with the Tivo, unrelated to the drive


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

As far as I know other folks have done this successfully with same hardware. I think though they used the new MFSlive version of mfstools instead of instant cake. I never have used IC so cannot be of any help here.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Are there any jumpers at all on the SATA drive? Sometimes, on the SATA2 drives, there are jumpers to force it into SATA1 mode. If those jumpers are there, you could give that a try.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

The adapter will probably limit you to SATA I mode, regardless of the jumper. Many SATA drives don't have a jumper but I don't know if it makes any difference on the ones that do if the jumper needs to be installed or not when using an adapter. SATA I transfer rates will be comparable or even higher than what the drive will see in a Tivo anyway so it's probably a moot point. 

The drive will appear to be an IDE drive to the Tivo when using the Rosewill adapter. You should at least get the powering up screen even with the drive disconnected. If all you get is a blank screen then you most likely have issues other than the hard drive. 

If you are using the S-video connection then check the cable to ensure it's good and making a proper connection. An intermittent S-video connection will result in no color or a blank screen. Make sure the IDE cable is mated properly with both the mainboard and the SATA adapter. Check the drive to make sure it is spinning up when you power on the Tivo. Check all cable connections both internal and external to the Tivo.


----------



## andersea (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the notes above. It looks like the black screen on powerup is unrelated to any cable connections or the hard drive.

Does this mean I have a toaster? Or can you guide me to additional troubleshooting/repair steps for components other than the hard drive (e.g., I saw a circular battery on the motherboard -- is it worth trying to replace this)?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Lifetime or monthly subscription?


----------



## andersea (Feb 21, 2007)

Lifetime ... I am motivated!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

andersea said:


> Lifetime ... I am motivated!


Get an IDE drive and try that before venturing into replacing anything else.


----------

